# Die Wahl zum Antiuser-2008



## kermit (8 Dezember 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... Also schenken wird uns das ...


 
SCHENKEN???

nichts schenken wir uns!

Wer Antiuser werden will, kann sich hier zur Wahl stellen. Wer sich wählen lassen will, schreibt hier einen Beitrag, mit dem er das unmissverständlich kundtut, dass er gewählt werden möchte.

Die Wahl erfolgt, indem der/die Wähler an dem betreffenden Beitrag den Danke-Knopf betätigen.

Gesperrte User haben sich von vorneherein für die Antiuserwahl qualifiziert. Da dieser Personenkreis hier keinen Beitrag mehr verfassen kann, erfolgt die Wahl durch einen Beitrag, der für den betroffenen User votet.


----------



## kermit (8 Dezember 2008)

*Ich stelle mich zur Wahl des Antiusers 2008*

Ich stelle mich zur Wahl des Antiusers 2008!!!

wer mich wählen will, drückt hier auf Danke


----------



## kermit (8 Dezember 2008)

*Wahl eines gesperrten Users*

ich wähle Stollentroll zum Antiuser 2008


----------



## Lipperlandstern (8 Dezember 2008)

Antiuser 2008


All die ekelige Spammer , offensichtlich chinesischer Herkunft,  sind für mich die ANTIUser 2008.... und 2009 .... und 2010 ...... usw.......


:sw8: *SPAMMER*


----------



## OHGN (8 Dezember 2008)

kermit schrieb:


> Ich stelle mich zur Wahl des Antiusers 2008!!!
> 
> wer mich wählen will, drückt hier auf Danke


Also nöö kermit, nimm's mir nicht übel, aber zum Antiuser hast Du wirklich nicht die nötigen Vorraussetzungen.


----------



## diabolo150973 (8 Dezember 2008)

Ich möchte "Anti-User 2008" werden!
Außer "an Erfahrung" habe ich noch nie was gewonnen, also gönnt es mir gefälligst!!!

gruß, 

dia


----------



## WIX (8 Dezember 2008)

kermit schrieb:


> ich wähle Stollentroll zum Antiuser 2008


 
gute abend freunde
jede weiss der herr *j* is antiuser des jahr*ROFL**ROFL*


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (9 Dezember 2008)

Tach zusammen.

So, Trage mich hier auch mal ein.
(Jetzt KANN eigentlich kein anderer mehr gewinnen)
*ROFL*

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Perfektionist (10 Dezember 2008)

nee, Timo 

erstmal bekommt dia meine Stimme ...


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 Dezember 2008)

Vielleicht noch mal zum Verständnis ...
Ein "Anti-User" ist jemand, dessen Beiträge nicht nutzbringend sondern in der einen oder anderen Form sogar eher verwirrend oder sinnlos waren.

Also kommt von den hier bisher (selbst-)genannten "Kandidaten" nach meiner Ansicht *keiner* in Frage ...

Ich kann mich allerdings nicht dem Beitrag von *WIX *sperren - auch wenn ich nicht so genau weiß, wen er da meint ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## Cerberus (10 Dezember 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Vielleicht noch mal zum Verständnis ...
> Ein "Anti-User" ist jemand, dessen Beiträge nicht nutzbringend sondern in der einen oder anderen Form sogar eher verwirrend oder sinnlos waren.
> 
> Also kommt von den hier bisher (selbst-)genannten "Kandidaten" nach meiner Ansicht *keiner* in Frage ...


 
*ACK* Sehe ich genauso!



Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Ich kann mich allerdings nicht dem Beitrag von *WIX *sperren - auch wenn ich nicht so genau weiß, wen er da meint ...


 
Helf dir mal ein bisschen auf die Sprünge. Der fängt nicht nur mit j an, der hört auch mit j auf!


----------



## vierlagig (10 Dezember 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Der fängt nicht nur mit j an, der hört auch mit j auf!



ohni machen! ...das ist echt unfair von euch!


----------



## johnij (10 Dezember 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Helf dir mal ein bisschen auf die Sprünge. Der fängt nicht nur mit j an, der hört auch mit j auf!


 
Sei einfach ruhig.....Hunde, die bellen beißen nicht.......


----------



## vierlagig (10 Dezember 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Sei einfach ruhig.....Hunde, die bellen beißen nicht.......



ist das die offizielle kandidatur?


----------



## Cerberus (10 Dezember 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Sei einfach ruhig.....Hunde, die bellen beißen nicht.......


 
Ich hab auch nie behauptet, dass ich beißen würde! *ROFL*

Seh das übrigens als Kandidatur an und werde gleich mal abstimmen!


----------



## Perfektionist (10 Dezember 2008)

na, endlich mal ein Kandidat, den man auch wählen kann


----------



## diabolo150973 (10 Dezember 2008)

Hey!!!

Da will mir wohl jemand den Rang ablaufen... Ich habe doch bis eben noch geführt!

Hier kommt mein Wahlversprechen:

_*Wenn ich gewinne, werden ich allen Chinesen die ich kenne, sagen, dass sie aufhören sollen das Forum mir Spam zu fluten!!!

*_Gruß,

dia
​


----------



## Cerberus (10 Dezember 2008)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Hier kommt mein Wahlversprechen:​
> 
> _*Wenn ich gewinne, werden ich allen Chinesen die ich kenne, sagen, dass sie aufhören sollen das Forum mir Spam zu fluten!!!*_​


 
Ob die Chinesen davon so begeistert wein werden??


----------



## Homer79 (10 Dezember 2008)

mh...jetzt bin ich in der Zwickmühle, 
@dia 
Du scheinst die Wahl ja wirklich gewinnen zu wollen, obwohl es eigentlich ein blöder Titel für dich wäre
...stimme ich nu für Dich oder nicht...
lass Dich doch lieber mit bei den Sympathischsten Usern aufstellen...oder sowas...würde besser zu dir passen als Antiuser
und gewonnen haste doch schon viele Tips für Dein Haus

Viele Grüße


----------



## johnij (10 Dezember 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ist das die offizielle kandidatur?


 

Kümmer Dich einfach um die Suche nach einem Job  .....


----------



## vierlagig (10 Dezember 2008)

johnij schrieb:


> Kümmer Dich einfach um die Suche nach einem Job  .....



warum? wozu? der staat wird schon für mich aufkommen ...

aber schön, dass du dir sorgen um mich machst - mich mag doch sonst keiner 

*ROFL*


----------



## Cerberus (10 Dezember 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> warum? wozu? der staat wird schon für mich aufkommen ...


 
Auch wenn du einen Job suchen würdest, ich glaube johnij würde nicht in den Genuss kommen, dich als Arbeitskollegen zu haben!


----------



## Gerhard K (10 Dezember 2008)

> Zitat von *johnij*
> 
> 
> _Kümmer Dich einfach um die Suche nach einem Job ....._



_na damit hast du dich wohl zum unumstrittenen nr1 kandidaten gemacht._
_echt toll wie du dich vermarkten kannst.wo hast denn das gelernt??*ROFL*_


----------



## diabolo150973 (11 Dezember 2008)

Gerhard K schrieb:


> [/i]
> _na damit hast du dich wohl zum unumstrittenen nr1 kandidaten gemacht._
> _echt toll wie du dich vermarkten kannst.wo hast denn das gelernt??*ROFL*_




Na toll...
 :sb7:

Gegen diese Art von Wahlkampf komme ich natürlich nicht an... Hiermit nehme ich meine Aktivitäten zurück (ich kenne eh nur einen einzigen Chinesen, der hätte dann einen Kettenbrief durch die Volksrepublik schicken müssen)!


Ich gebe mich dem, ehrlich gesagt, verdienten Gegner geschlagen

Wer spendet eigentlich in dieser Rubrik den Pokal?
Ich schiele mal frech zu 4l rüber...

Gruß mit gesengtem Haupt,

dia​


----------



## Golden Egg (11 Dezember 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat:
> Zitat von *johnij*
> 
> 
> ...



Bist du Arbeitslos? Wir sind ständig auf der Suche nach fähigen Leuten.
Wenn Interesse besteht kannst du dich ja bei mir mal melden . 
(gilt für jeden)


			
				diabolo150973 schrieb:
			
		

> Na toll...
> :sb7:
> 
> Gegen diese Art von Wahlkampf komme ich natürlich nicht an... Hiermit nehme ich meine Aktivitäten zurück (ich kenne eh nur einen einzigen Chinesen, der hätte dann einen Kettenbrief durch die Volksrepublik schicken müssen)!
> ...



Finde ich gut

MfG. Golden Egg


----------



## Cerberus (11 Dezember 2008)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> (ich kenne eh nur einen einzigen Chinesen, der hätte dann einen Kettenbrief durch die Volksrepublik schicken müssen)!


Aber stell dir mal vor, dieser Chinese würde alle Spammer erreichen und die würden sich mal kurz anmelden und dich wählen. Da würdest du 99,9% aller Stimmen bekommen! *ROFL*


----------



## diabolo150973 (15 Dezember 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> warum? wozu? der staat wird schon für mich aufkommen ...
> 
> aber schön, dass du dir sorgen um mich machst - mich mag doch sonst keiner
> 
> *ROFL*




Es gibt immer jemanden, der Dich einstellen wird... im schlimmsten Fall bewirbst Du dich einfach hier


----------



## Klaus.Ka (15 Dezember 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> mich mag doch sonst keiner
> 
> *ROFL*


 
huhu 4l,
entschuldige bitte aber was solln die aussage? du bist hier sehr angesehn und spinn net rum.....


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 Dezember 2008)

Klaus.Ka schrieb:


> huhu 4l,
> entschuldige bitte aber was solln die aussage? du bist hier sehr angesehn und spinn net rum.....


 

schau mal hier


----------



## Cerberus (17 Dezember 2008)

Klaus.Ka schrieb:


> huhu 4l,
> entschuldige bitte aber was solln die aussage? du bist hier sehr angesehn und spinn net rum.....


 
Bevor man solche Aussagen ernst nimmt, sollte man auch das Statement in der Signatur von 4L beachten.


> Humor (äqu. Ironie, Sarkasmus, Spott, Zynismus) ist als solches nicht gesondert ausgewiesen!


----------



## Klaus.Ka (17 Dezember 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> schau mal hier


 
danke für den hinweis ich weiß was das bedeutet :-(



Cerberus schrieb:


> Bevor man solche Aussagen ernst nimmt, sollte man auch das Statement in der Signatur von 4L beachten.


 
entschuldigung herr cerberus das ich die signatur in minischrift bei 4l nicht ständig im kopf habe.... :-( :x


----------



## vierlagig (17 Dezember 2008)

Klaus.Ka schrieb:


> entschuldigung herr cerberus das ich die signatur in minischrift bei 4l nicht ständig im kopf habe.... :-( :x



die muß man nicht im kopf haben, die steht unter jedem meiner beiträge 

nimm das leben nicht so schwer und die sache hier nicht zu ernst! die meisten hier wollen doch einfach nur ein wenig spaß haben - der berufsalltag ist doch schon grau genug


----------



## Cerberus (17 Dezember 2008)

Klaus.Ka schrieb:


> entschuldigung herr cerberus das ich die signatur in minischrift bei 4l nicht ständig im kopf habe.... :-( :x


 
Tut mir leid wenn ich dir auf den Schlips getreten bin. Das war nicht meine Absicht. Wollte dich nur ein bisschen auf den Arm nehmen.
Möchte dich in diesem Zusammenhang auch darauf hinweisen, dass gerade in solchen Zusammenhängen meine Beiträge nicht immer für voll zu nehmen sind! 



vierlagig schrieb:


> die meisten hier wollen doch einfach nur ein wenig spaß haben - der berufsalltag ist doch schon grau genug


 
Ab und zu wird der Berufsalltag aber auch etwas heller. Besonders wenn es gerade schneit!


----------



## vierlagig (17 Dezember 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Möchte dich in diesem Zusammenhang auch darauf hinweisen, dass gerade in solchen Zusammenhängen meine Beiträge nicht immer für voll zu nehmen sind!



nur warnst du den geneigten leser nicht davor ... mußt du IMHO auch nicht, denn die ironie hast du nicht unbedingt erfunden


----------



## Cerberus (17 Dezember 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> denn die ironie hast du nicht unbedingt erfunden


 
Bin auch viel zu jung für! *ROFL*


----------



## Klaus.Ka (17 Dezember 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> die muß man nicht im kopf haben, die steht unter jedem meiner beiträge
> 
> 
> nimm das leben nicht so schwer und die sache hier nicht zu ernst! die meisten hier wollen doch einfach nur ein wenig spaß haben - der berufsalltag ist doch schon grau genug


 
ab einen gewissen alter überliest/übersieht man halt auch signaturen die in minischrift geschrieben sind. da kannst du junger mann noch nicht mit reden.
nein das mach ich nicht "mehr"  ... werd in zukunft solche beiträge am besten überlesen



Cerberus schrieb:


> Tut mir leid wenn ich dir auf den Schlips getreten bin. Das war nicht meine Absicht. Wollte dich nur ein bisschen auf den Arm nehmen.
> Möchte dich in diesem Zusammenhang auch darauf hinweisen, dass gerade in solchen Zusammenhängen meine Beiträge nicht immer für voll zu nehmen sind!
> 
> Ab und zu wird der Berufsalltag aber auch etwas heller. Besonders wenn es gerade schneit!


 
braucht dir nicht leid zu tun.hast nur deine meinung geäußert.... zum auf dem schlips treten braucht es bei mir schon einiges mehr


----------



## Cerberus (17 Dezember 2008)

Klaus.Ka schrieb:


> ...zum auf dem schlips treten braucht es bei mir schon einiges mehr


 
Puuuuhhhh. Jetzt bin ich aber beruhigt!


----------



## vierlagig (17 Dezember 2008)

Klaus.Ka schrieb:


> ab einen gewissen alter überliest/übersieht man halt auch signaturen die in minischrift geschrieben sind. da kannst du junger mann noch nicht mit reden.



wo würdest du dich denn einordnen: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=18715


----------



## Waelder (18 Dezember 2008)

*Abstimmfläche*

Hmm warum gibt es hier keine Abstimmflächen ich würd gern dem netten User johnij möglichst viele Punkte geben.
Wer mit so viel Kompetenz um sich schlägt sollte eigentlich belohnt werden.
Aber lt. Zitat des gennannten: 


> Klaro....alles ist machbar. Es aber mit einem großen Programmieraufwand verbunden . Mehr verrate ich nicht. Punkt


 somit wird das ja lt. o.g. Aussage nichts *ROFL*

The Wälder

Für den Fall, dass ihr Abstimmflächen vorgesehen habt, ich habs wahrscheinlich beim Lesen übersehen....


----------



## Cerberus (18 Dezember 2008)

Waelder schrieb:


> Hmm warum gibt es hier keine Abstimmflächen ich würd gern dem netten User johnij möglichst viele Punkte geben.
> Wer mit so viel Kompetenz um sich schlägt sollte eigentlich belohnt werden.
> Aber lt. Zitat des gennannten:
> somit wird das ja lt. o.g. Aussage nichts *ROFL*
> ...


 
Einfach dich bei johnij für seinen "nützlichen" Beitrag bedanken. Das zählt dann als Abstimmung.


----------



## veritas (22 Dezember 2008)

Soooo Jungs und Mädchen, dass wars für euch!!!!


Wen ich nicht ANTIUSER werde, dann, ja dann, da lass
ich mir noch was einfallen!

Also VOTE 4 VERITAS....

Denn Veritas ist wie ein Highlander, es kann nur einen geben!

:s11: Hab mir den Pokal schon Bestellt !


----------



## kermit (22 Dezember 2008)

*ja, mir scheint, auch hier ist der Sieger inzwischen eindeutig feststellbar ...*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch !!!

freut mich, wenn ich das Forum mit diesem Thread etwas unterhalten konnte ;O)

EDIT: sag mal, veritas, musst Du mir da jetzt auch noch dazwischen funken?


----------



## veritas (22 Dezember 2008)

Ist das jetzt offiziel?


----------



## kermit (22 Dezember 2008)

also, dann mach ich die Abstimmung nochmal für Dich auf ...


----------



## veritas (22 Dezember 2008)

kermit schrieb:


> also, dann mach ich die Abstimmung nochmal für Dich auf ...




Danke...   *ACK*

Ne Pokal ist schon bestellt und ne blog werde ich jetzt auch
schreiben, muss mir nur noch stumpfsinnige sachen einfallen 
lassen die ich da rein schreibe.....

:sw19:


----------



## MW (22 Dezember 2008)

veritas schrieb:


> Pokal ist schon bestellt



Denn kannst du dann gleich an den Gewinner schicken, denn der heist nun mal Johnij, dass kannst du jetzt nicht mehr ändern, aber vielleicht schafste es ja nächstes Jahr.


----------



## zotos (23 Dezember 2008)

veritas schrieb:


> ...
> Ne Pokal ist schon bestellt...



Am besten Du den Pokal ohne Umwege direkt an johnij liefern. 

PS: Du kannst ihm ja als Gruß von den "Banter Baskets" ein CD von Deiner selbst gespielten "Gipsymusik" nachschicken.


----------



## veritas (23 Dezember 2008)

Hallo???

Heisst das jetzt ich hab verloren?

Bitte NICHT!!!! Gebt mir noch ne Chance, bitte....


----------



## MW (23 Dezember 2008)

veritas schrieb:


> Hallo???
> 
> Heisst das jetzt ich hab verloren?



richtig, du hast verloren. 




veritas schrieb:


> Bitte NICHT!!!! Gebt mir noch ne Chance, bitte....



*ROFL*zu spät, kannst es aber nächstes Jahr wieder versuchen.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (31 Dezember 2008)

Ist die Wahl jetzt schon entschieden?


----------



## peter(R) (31 Dezember 2008)

Das denke ich schon. 
Zwar hat gestern nochmal jemand einen verzeifelten Endspurt versucht aber das war natürlich viel zu spät. 
Über das ganze Jahr gesehen ist j***j unerreichbar

peter(R)


----------



## diabolo150973 (8 Januar 2009)

Hier stand SPAM (gelöscht von Ralle)


Besser als hier hätte er seine Werbung nicht platzieren können!!! Er und alle seine "Kollegen" erhalten von mir ein 50-faches Danke... Damit ist Johnnij wohl aus dem Rennen und hat den Titel erfolgreich weitergegeben.
Ich krempel schon mal die Ärmel hoch und würde den Pokal gerne persönlich übergeben. Könnte dieser User bitte seine Anschrift hier im Forum öffentlich angeben, damit ich den Preis überreichen kann?

Gruß,

dia

von Ralle: Hi Dia, ich hab den SPAM mal rausgelöscht aus deinem Post, genau um diese Links geht es den Säcken ja!


----------

